# Spawn LOGS



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

Seeing that I have 3 males tending to nests full of fry or eggs and a spawn growing out I thought ai should make one thread instead of multiple

SPAWN 1
Multi Blue HM male x green HM female. Male is sibling of a BOS fish

















SPAWN 2

MG female HM x Blue Metallic HM male

















SPAWN 3

Red HM female x Red HM male. Female is sibling to a BOS fish. That pic is oober old and that doesn't show her spread or finnagge well

















SPAWN 4

Red HM female x Blue Multi male. Both are siblings of BOS fish, and like the above. Pic is oober old and that doesn't show her spread or finnagge well
Spawn is 1.5 mo old


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

The eggs from SPAWN 1









The only eggs not under the leaf from SPAWN 2. All of them were cramped under the leaf










A small clump of eggs from SPAWN 3









A red/black BF fry giving me the evil eye from SPAWN 4


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

My fry from SPAWN 1 have hatched already, they hatched yesterday


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Nice job there!!! You've got some efficient breeders :lol: love the grumpy face on the fry


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

Thanks Sena!!


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

Daddy from spawn 3 isn't such a good daddy.. Lol. But daddy from spawn two is good so I took a risk and put the eggs from spawn 3 in spawns 2 nest since they were laid within hours of eachother. And it looks like so far, so good, the eggs are hatching. 

SPAWN 5 
I also got another pair to spawn today. Green HM coming from lines that throw pink x grey/white HM female. They are spawning as I speak

FATHER 


















MOTHER
No pics


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Good call to move the eggs. I know I would do that! The green male is beautiful


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

Thanks. The weird thing about the green male is that he comes from the line that throws pink and he looks identical to the male who was the father of a BOS pink male, the blue Multi male is also a sibling of this pink male. You can sorta tell but the pink/red/orange in his fins

Here is the pink male 

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.422661381106436.91114.336973239675251&type=3


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

A GOLD red fry from SPAWN 4









A black fry from SPAWN 4










Mother of spawn 5


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Wow you have some nice fish


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

Thanks!!!


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

And you don't even live in Canada do you ;(


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

I feel like I'm freezing at 65 degrees here... I would DIE in Canada, lol..

Seems like I only have about 25 eggs from the green x white spawn. Both are first timers so it doesn't suprise me. I only have about 25 fry aswell from the first spawn. The mother was a first timer so it wouldn't suprise me if there were issues with wrapping. But otherwise I got about 50 from the red spawn and probably about 200 from the blue x MG spawn


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Nice job! Even for the first timers


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

I can't believe how many fry I got from the MG female. The first time I bred her she easily layed 300 eggs but I accidentally let the heater off and the eggs never hatched becuase if how cold the water got. But I finally got her to breed again, lol. Also I almost had a pair spawn behind my back. I was conditioning a pair in a divided tank and the female jumped the divider somehow, when I got home she was barred up and the male had a huge nest. I wouldn't be suprised if I had left them in there just a day they would have bred, this is the male That I just took out like 2-3 days ago so I would have let them stay in the tank but I think he tired enough (obviously he doesn't think that!) lol

Here's the sneaky pair that tried to spawn, lol


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Hehe they decided to be the match makers


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

LOL!! Hahahahaha


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

Underestimated the fry count if spawn 5. Have maybe 50


----------



## bettabunny (Jan 3, 2013)

Are you selling any of the fry when they are older? 

Also please post more pictures!!!


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Great fish! Please do not use he term mustard gas, it is disrespectful to the breeder of the REAL mustard gas.


----------



## eatmice2010 (Jan 1, 2013)

Why doesn't that count as a MG, just wandering?


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

MattsBettas said:


> Great fish! Please do not use he term mustard gas, it is disrespectful to the breeder of the REAL mustard gas.


In it is an MG. I don't know who told you this but it's an MG , also are you the breeder of the MG? No. So don't say what they're feel because you aren't them

ALSO . I read up on the history of a TRUE mustard gas earlier after seeing your comment and YES this is an MG. I take offense to you coming to MY thread and telling ME what to do.


----------



## eatmice2010 (Jan 1, 2013)

+1 -Mo
MG -describe any bi-colored fish that possesses a green, blue, or steel blue body and yellow or orange fins, for example:


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

I saw that in my Research. In my Opinion her website is the best betta resource on the internet. She Is one of the most experienced betta owners who has ever lived IMO... I totally trust her information and opinion. My fish had essentially the same colors in real life. the body was just a slight bit darker blue

And about the questions. when it started to get cold I used the space heater even more. It broke one day and exposed my 500+ fry to 68 degree temperatures. they all perished sadly.


----------



## eatmice2010 (Jan 1, 2013)

In my hunt for a female ive some mustard gasses and there's a guy selling mustard gases up here- yours is deferentially a MG


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Someone needs to take a chill pill.


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

lol. I just dont like people coming in my thread and telling me what to do like a know it all. I dont take that tone nicely


----------

